# Most successful and/or favorite reconstructions?



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

I was just listening to this:






And thinking this is really an astonishingly good reconstruction (although I think Bach would have composed a greater interplay between the keyboard and oboe in the second movement). And this too:






I've also recently bought some reconstructions of Schuberts Operas. There's a recently released reconstruction of Schubert's Sakuntala:

https://www.amazon.com/Sakontala-FRANZ-SCHUBERT/dp/B001DQYCGS

That I would recommend to anyone who enjoys Shubert's operas.


----------

